# free end mills



## tertiaryjim (May 22, 2017)

Need a bit of help.
Purchased a big assortment of end mills and intend to sell most to buy more tools, ER.. pay for grandmas operation. Yea thats it. Granny needs an operation.
These are all re-sharpened and I need a couple of people who can  test them very soon  and will report on my sales post as to the quality of the sharpening job. 
Many are Bull Nose or Ball End which is used a lot with CNC so thought I would give yall a heads up.
There are some tapered as well.
If you have a current project and can test the quality of these in the next week I'll send a couple, free, to the first two people who  contact me via PM.  I will answer the first two PMs and get your mailing info.
Will soon have a list and  some pictures in the sales section.
Jim


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 22, 2017)

I can test a couple for you.   I will PM


----------



## jpfabricator (May 22, 2017)

Pm sent

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tertiaryjim (May 22, 2017)

Will be sending endmills out Thursday to four people who have already contacted me.
No more testers needed. 
Jim


----------

